
Apple wants to make it easy for non-programmers to build iOS apps - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/04/12/apple_wants_to_make_it_easy_for_non_programmers_to_build_ios_apps.html
======
blueprint
They totally borrowed "Actions" from Blueprint.IO! Guess I gotta go into
stealth mode....

